# FreeBSD patch level downgrade - trying to solve FreeBSD kernel panic issue



## perkypork (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi everyone!

I have 6 servers in production, 4 of which are running 10.2-p7 and two which are running 10.2-p8. The 4 running patch level 7 are operating fine but the ones running p8 are kernel panicking under high ZFS load.

Would someone be able to tell me how I would be able to downgrade or specify the patch level to install on the 2 servers that are crashing so that I can make sure its not a FreeBSD bug and continue on my box ticking?

All 6 servers are exactly the same in every respect. I have run hardware tests on the 2 crashing servers and they both come up with no errors. The only difference between the working servers and the crashing ones are the patch level. Not saying this is a FreeBSD issue, just trying to tick all the boxes to find the source of this crashing.


----------



## pkubaj (Jan 12, 2016)

You can downgrade your sources using svnlite(1) and do full source upgrade (only in this case it would downgrade). Still, it would be better to just investigate the issue, since the update only changed OpenSSL: https://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories/FreeBSD-SA-15:26.openssl.asc
AFAIK, OpenSSL doesn't affect ZFS, so it could be just coincidence.


----------



## perkypork (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks pkubaj, your reply has given me another thing to add to the list....

I am rsyncing lots of files to this box, which is then causing the kernel panic. I thought it might have been a ZFS issue but now I need to look at OpenSSL and rsync(1) first.


----------



## perkypork (Jan 13, 2016)

UPDATE:

Downgraded to 10.2-RELEASE and still get the same problem. We are going to try a couple of different ways to narrow down this issue.


----------



## perkypork (Jan 14, 2016)

It's the unionfs/jail bug. Thanks everyone for looking/helping!


----------

